# Surround sound audio files NOT WORKING



## Carbo3D (Dec 11, 2020)

When playing surround sound AUDIO files in Kodi encoded in ac3 Dolby Digital, DTS, PCM, FLAC, etc. my TS4K APPEARS to output multi-channel Dolby Digital+ to my Yamaha RX-V673 and 667 receivers, but it plays ONLY two channels, NOT multi channel despite the DD+ readout indicated. No matter what the settings are on the device or in Kodi no multitrack audio file plays in TRUE decoded 5.1/7.1 surround sound....only 2 channel is heard. Firesticks and Android boxes all work via Kodi, so it’s not an issue with the receivers. And the other weird thing is, even a two channel MP3 is indicating Dolby Digital plus surround! 

I bought two TS4Ks specifically for the content search aggregation feature AND the ability to natively read NTFS formatted drives instead of just FAT32 like Firestick. Anyone else having this major audio issue?


----------



## U'nique (Jun 26, 2020)

Carbo3D said:


> Anyone else having this major audio issue?


Yes. I don't know why you mention Kodi and streaming audio files. I've noticed what a POS this is with its inability to pass through audio for decoding downstream, but I thought it was at least handling DD+ 5.1 input o.k. Now that you mention it, I just checked, with the TS4K on one input of an Oppo BDP-103D that outputs analog 5.1 to my receiver and sub, and a Roku Ultra on a second input, with a movie on Hulu with a DD+ soundtrack the Roku outputs DD+ 5.1 and all channels are active, while the TS4K outputs outputs DD+ 5.1 with only L+R channels active.

I like the interface on this much more than Roku, but I'd throw this in the trash where it belongs if Roku and HBOmax settled their differences. The TS4K is a nice little A/V appliance, it just doesn't do audio or video right. Besides hearing the surround sound, I also get 24Hz output for 24 fps film on the Roku (or 50Hz for 25 fps PAL video).

I'm tempted to try the Chromecast with Google TV, but I'm afraid that won't pass thru audio or change refresh rates, either.

The ONLY thing this does right is the built-in Chromecast.


----------



## U'nique (Jun 26, 2020)

Based on the thread at Chromecast with Google TV having trouble with 5.1 - Chromecast Community
it looks like the Google device is no better, and their support is no better, either. I don't expect either TiVo or Google to ever fix this.


----------



## Carbo3D (Dec 11, 2020)

This is a pretty big issue, and I’m surprised more folks on these sites haven’t complained about it. So you’re saying Chromecast also has this same 2-channel-only playback for ac3/DTS/WAV/PCM multitrack audio files? Does anyone from TiVo monitor these sites?


----------



## U'nique (Jun 26, 2020)

Carbo3D said:


> So you're saying Chromecast also ...


I'm saying that before replacing the TS4K with the CCwGTV (?) a quick check shows Google users with the same complaint.
I just compared a scene in a movie on Hulu played on a Roku Ultra and the TS4K. The Roku switches from LPCM 2.0 when on a menu screen, to DD+ 5.1 for the movie. At one point I clearly hear a gate slam shut from the LS channel. The TS4K boots up with a LPCM 2.0 output, but once any audio is played, it's output as DD+ 5.1, no matter the stream input. So, it's at DD+ 5.1 at the Hulu menu and when the movie is played. But nothing is heard from the surround speakers, and worse, the sound isn't heard from LF, C, or RF, either. That gate doesn't slam shut at all.
I reported this long ago to TiVo and got a standard response showing where the audio options are on the device. I don't have the patience to deal with them. I hoped that this many months later they would have sorted this out, but I guess it's just easier to drop the price than fix the problems. This, and no 24 HZ or 50 Hz video output means that no matter how much more I like the interface than Roku's, I give up on Android/Google TV. Roku sucks, but it works. I have a feeling that HBOmax will be on Roku eventually, while Google TV will still be trying to get video and audio right.


----------



## U'nique (Jun 26, 2020)

I wasn't expecting this, but Roku now has an HBOmax app, and right off the bat I see audio codecs changing from DD+ 2.0 on promos to DD+ 5.1 on program material, and I hear rear surround channels that I don't hear on the TS4K that's stuck on its DD+ "5.1" output. AND I'm getting video output at 24Hz refresh for 24fps video also. If the TS4K or the Chromecast with Google TV could output either the correct audio or video, I might choose it over Roku for the way it aggregates info across your subscribed or free streamers. But being A/V devices that get neither A (can't pass through audio for decoding downstream, and decodes audio incorrectly) or V (can't output 24Hz refresh for 24 fps film or 50Hz refresh for PAL video) correct, I guess I won't be turning the TS4K on again any time soon.


----------



## dominicoo (Jan 27, 2021)

Carbo3D said:


> When playing surround sound AUDIO files in Kodi encoded in ac3 Dolby Digital, DTS, PCM, FLAC, etc. my TS4K APPEARS to output multi-channel Dolby Digital+ to my Yamaha RX-V673 and 667 receivers, but it plays ONLY two channels, NOT multi channel despite the DD+ readout indicated. No matter what the settings are on the device or in Kodi no multitrack audio file plays in TRUE decoded 5.1/7.1 surround sound....only 2 channel is heard. Firesticks and Android boxes all work via Kodi, so it's not an issue with the receivers. And the other weird thing is, even a two channel MP3 is indicating Dolby Digital plus surround!
> 
> I bought two TS4Ks specifically for the content search aggregation feature AND the ability to natively read NTFS formatted drives instead of just FAT32 like Firestick. Anyone else having this major audio issue?


Are you talking about playing VIDEO files (H.264/H.265 with AC3 audio) off a computer? I'm thinking of getting the TS4K to play mkv files in Kodi and get Dolby/DTS 5.1 surround sound using pass-through. I'm trying to avoid the new Fire Stick 4K problem. Is this what you are referring to?


----------



## Carbo3D (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm referring specifically to .AC3, FLAC,.WAV, .DTS etc. multi channel encoded AUDIO files. Not video, but audio only. I bought these units so I could listen to my quadraphonic and surround sound audio tracks. I have since sold them. Bye-bye TiVo!



dominicoo said:


> Are you talking about playing VIDEO files (H.264/H.265 with AC3 audio) off a computer? I'm thinking of getting the TS4K to play mkv files in Kodi and get Dolby/DTS 5.1 surround sound using pass-through. I'm trying to avoid the new Fire Stick 4K problem. Is this what you are referring to?


----------

